# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  شرح كيفية التأكد من صحة الحديث قبل إضافته

## mohamed73

كما نعلم هناك الكثير من الاحاديث المكذوبة عن الرسول يتم تداولها فيما بيننا ولانعلم   مدى صحتها بمجرد ما نسمعها أو نقراءة نعمل ع نشرها دون ان يخطر ببالنا التأكد من صحتها .  قال الله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس قد جاءتكم موعظة من ربكم وشفاء لما في الصدور وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين ) .  المراد بهذه الموعظة القران الكريم وكذلك السنة النبوية جاءت بمواعظ عظيمة ترق   منها القلوب وتذرف منها العيون وتوجل منها النفوس وتقشعر منها الجلود  وفي كتاب الله وفي سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم التي صحت عنه   ما يشفي ويكفي , ولقد كان من المؤسف أنه ينشر بين الناس بين حين   وآخر بعضا من الاحاديث وانواع خاصة من الدعاء لا أساس لها من الصحة بل هي   باطلة موضوعة ومكذوبة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم  ينشرها أصحابها ولايكتفي فقط بذلك بل ينسبهاإلى الرسول  .  بعضهم عن حسن نية لا يدرون ما هي ولا يدرون ما مضمونها ولا يدرون   ما مغزاها وبعضهم عن سوء نية من أجل أن يشغلوا الناس بها وهي باطلة عن   مواعظ الحق وهي كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم   ينبغي أن يُعلم أن الأحاديث الضعيفة لا يُعمل بها في الفضائل  ولا في الأحكام ولا في غيرها على الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم ، فنحن نأخذ بما ثبت   عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا يجوز نسبة الحديث الضعيف  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -إلا على سبيل البيان والإيضاح على ضعفه   بل قال الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله - :لا يجوز لأحدٍ أن يروي حديثًا   إلا وهو يعلم هل يصح ذلك عن رسول الله -  - أم لا ؟!   لحديث : ( من يقل عليِّ ما لم أقل فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ) رواه البخاري .  [لذلك  تم وضع هذا الموضوع لمن أراد ينقل حديث عن الرسول يجب عليه التحري عن مدى  صحة مايضعه حتى لايتحمل اثم كل من يقرأه أو يعمل به وهو باطل مكذوب ]  أولاً : بما يتعلق بعملية التحري عن صحة الحديث عليه الضغط على هذا الرابط واتباع الشرح التالي :    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1- في خانة [ العبارة ] يتم وضع جزء من الحديث المراد البحث عنه :                   2 - ثم بعد ذلك تستطيع اختيار نوع البحث من خانة [ الخيارات البحث ]                  تنقسم خيارات البحث إلى عدة أوجة منها :  - جزء من كلمة [ في هذا النوع يتم البحث عن جزء من كلمة بحيث يظهر لك الكثير من الاحاديث التي تشتمل عليها الاحرف الموضوع ]  مثاله :                     - جميع الكلمات المتطابقة - جملة أو كلمة مطابقة [ يتم عن طريق اختيار جزء من الحديث مثلا من خمس كلمات وعلى اساسة يتم البحث بشكل ادق ومطابق ]  مثاله :                 * يعتبر ادق انواع البحث عن حديث ليظهر الحديث المقصود مباشرة   - جميع اجزاء الكلمة [ يتم البحث عن كلمة واحدة فقط في الحديث بذلك قد تتنوع نتائج البحث وتظهر جميع الاحاديث التي تشتمل على الكلمة التي تم البحث عنها ]  مثاله :                    - أي كلمة مطابقة [ هذه النوع من البحث يعتمد على كلمة من الحديث بشرط الا تكون حرف جر مثلا وهو يشبة نوع البحث بجميع اجزاء الكلمة]  مثاله :                   3-يتم الضعط بعد ذلك على كلمة بحث أو [ Enter ] من الكيبورد :                 4- تظهر لك خانة بالحديث ودرجة صحته :  * اذا ظهر بأن درجةالحديث صحيح --> دليل ع صحته والعمل به .                   * اما اذا ظهر بأن درجة الحديث ضعيف --> فلا يعمل به .                  ثانيا : بما يتعلق بعدم الحصول ع نتائج مجدية من عملية البحث :     اذا لم تظهر نتائج تبين صحة الحديث من عدمه , فأعليك استبدال كلمة البحث بكلمة أخرى( ابحث عن كلمة قوية لا يتكرر ذكرها بكثرة يمكن تفيد بإظهار نتائج أفضل ) ,     و عند محاولاتك لأكثر من مرة ولم يكون هناك فائدة إسأل من تستطيع من أهل العلم عن الحديث ولا تستعجل بإضافته حتى لا تتحمل إثم في نقل ماهو غير صحيح .   ثالثا: الرجاء مراعاة عدم كتابة الحديث بالتشيكل الحركي المبالغ فيه مثل [ مَنْ يَقَْلَ عَليِّ مَا لمَ ... ]  كثيرا مايقع الخطأ في قراءة الحديث نتيجة ذلك التشكيل ويتم على اثره فهم أو نطق الحديث خلاف المعنى الصحيح .  ملآحظة : [من يشاهد موضوع يحتوي على حديث أو خلافه غير صحيح , أو إشتبه بصحته من عدمه , يبلغ عن الموضوع و ستقوم  بالبحث بالموضوع و التأكد منه ]   اتمنى أكون وفقت بالشرح .. وفقنا الله لمآ يحبه ويرضاه   منقول لأهميته

----------


## abdo466935

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## حمدى ابو بسيسه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## maloul

مشكور

----------


## w810

يسلم الايادي

----------


## mahibordj

عليك بالسلسلتين الصحيحة و الضعيفة

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

